# Source for thin plywood



## bodgerbaz (31 Jan 2014)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have a good source for thin ply?

I used to get mine from a guy on eBay but he's stopped selling it now  

I bought some from Hobbies of Dereham and the quality was appalling. It looked as though someone had flicked paint over it and the last 1 1/2" could not be used because of the bad tear-out. It looked as though it had been cut with a 20-tooth saw blade !!

The size I usually buy is '1.5mm Birch Ply 600mm x 300mm’.

Any help would be swell

Barry


----------



## finneyb (31 Jan 2014)

Barry

Try this link baltic-birch-ply-t76584.html
May answer your question

Brian


----------



## Daven (31 Jan 2014)

Try Slec :wink: 

Best
Dave


----------



## martinka (31 Jan 2014)

Daven":22j2favv said:


> Try Slec :wink:
> 
> Best
> Dave



I wonder what their "Lite" ply is? I have some 4 or 5mm with 3 plys. The 2 outer plys look decent quality and relatively thick, but the middle one looks as though it might be MDF. Just wondering if it's the same stuff.


----------



## Chrispy (31 Jan 2014)

Where abouts are you Barry? I have to get about 20 sheets of 1.5mm birch ply in for a job in the next few weeks I'm sure I could spare a bit for you if you cqan wait.


----------



## bodgerbaz (1 Feb 2014)

finneyb":28i7nu7v said:


> Barry
> 
> Try this link baltic-birch-ply-t76584.html
> May answer your question
> ...



Many thanks for the link Brian, much appreciated. Unfortunately I was after much thinner ply than was discussed in the thread but thanks for the head's up :wink: 

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (1 Feb 2014)

Many thanks for the SLEC link Dave. I'll have a wander around and see what they have on offer.

Barry


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Feb 2014)

You could try Avon Ply in Bristol, they also have cutting and CNC facilities
http://www.avonplywood.co.uk/stocks.aspx

Peter


----------



## bodgerbaz (1 Feb 2014)

Chrispy":1lkz7gg2 said:


> Where abouts are you Barry? I have to get about 20 sheets of 1.5mm birch ply in for a job in the next few weeks I'm sure I could spare a bit for you if you cqan wait.



Whoah . . . . what a brilliant suggestion. Many thanks. I'm in West Wiltshire so not far from Oxford. I can certainly wait. PM me when you're ready and I could arrange to relieve you of some offcuts and buy some off-cuts.

That's very kind of you.

Barry


----------



## AES (1 Feb 2014)

@Martinka:

Re your Liteply query above. As a long-time aeromodeller I know Liteply well. As you suggest, it normally consists of 3 ply (laminations) only, with the outer 2 aces usually a white-ish, quite good quality wood (quite hard, no knots - maybe birch?) but the inner (middle) ply is never MDF as far as I know (it would be too heavy). That inner ply is VERY soft and usually VERY white, but as the name suggests, very light. Not being much of a woody I'm not sure of the species but GUESS it may be called "Pappel" here (Switzerland) which apparently translates as poplar (so says my dictionary).

Anyway, the whole point of Liteply is that, as the name suggests, it's very light (important in all aeroplanes) but due to the 2 outer laminations usually being well glued, it's also pretty stiff, especially laterally.

Because of the "pithy" apperance of the centre lamination I doubt it would be much use for scroll sawyers as although that lamination will cut well I imagine you'd have trouble sanding it and finishing it. In typical model aero structural use the edges would be covered or otherwise invisible (e.g. a vertical former inside a fuselage).

HTH

Krgds

AES

P.S. What's that lathe that I can just see in the back of your pic of your blade storage (just being nosey - looks like a Myford?)?


----------



## toesy (1 Feb 2014)

Barry - I got down to Wiltshire from B'ham and via Oxford at least 2-3 times a month, I'm more than happy to pick up for you and drop them off.

I'm usually down that way for a couple of days, so can drop them off during the day or evening...

I would happily pay up for them and then you pay me... Let me know


----------



## martinka (1 Feb 2014)

AES":3khbzh56 said:


> @Martinka:
> 
> Re your Liteply query above. As a long-time aeromodeller I know Liteply well. As you suggest, it normally consists of 3 ply (laminations) only, with the outer 2 aces usually a white-ish, quite good quality wood (quite hard, no knots - maybe birch?) but the inner (middle) ply is never MDF as far as I know (it would be too heavy). That inner ply is VERY soft and usually VERY white, but as the name suggests, very light. Not being much of a woody I'm not sure of the species but GUESS it may be called "Pappel" here (Switzerland) which apparently translates as poplar (so says my dictionary).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Yes, the lathe is a Myford ML7, 1974 vintage.


----------



## AES (1 Feb 2014)

OK Martinka, if you ever want to get rid of it (the ML7) please let me know! (It would be worth a trip to UK just to pick it up)!! As you probably know, Myford themselves have gone bust unfortunately. Some of their bits have been taken over by someone else - I think - RDG Tools?? - but genuine Myfords in working nick are now taking what are, IMO, "silly" prices.

Anyway, am pleased to help a little re the Liteply. I've had a let of help from UKW one way and another.

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (2 Feb 2014)

Peter Sefton":q5och5cg said:


> You could try Avon Ply in Bristol, they also have cutting and CNC facilities
> http://www.avonplywood.co.uk/stocks.aspx
> 
> Peter



Thanks for the link Peter. I visited this firm a few years ago to buy a couple of full sheets of ply (10mm I think) and the stuff they tried to palm me off with was as warped as warped can be. When I refused to accept them they eventually let me go and choose my own but the whole lot was stored incorrectly so I'm not surprised it was warped. I didn't care for their attitude either.

But thank you for the recommendation . . . . much appreciated :wink: 

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (2 Feb 2014)

toesy":2btq29hy said:


> Barry - I got down to Wiltshire from B'ham and via Oxford at least 2-3 times a month, I'm more than happy to pick up for you and drop them off.
> 
> I'm usually down that way for a couple of days, so can drop them off during the day or evening...
> 
> I would happily pay up for them and then you pay me... Let me know



Whoa, that's extraordinarily kind of you toesy.

I've reread the thread and assume you mean if Chrispy (in Oxford) has some off cuts or spare I can buy from him? If so that is a very generous offer and one that I would be very happy to sign up to. Well, we woodworkers are a nice bunch of peeps =D> 

Barry


----------



## Chrispy (13 Mar 2014)

Barry just sent you a PM


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Mar 2014)

Many thanks - got it.


----------



## jonluv (13 Mar 2014)

Hi,
You could try Robbins timber in Bristol they do a good range of Ply . I get the Birch Ply I use for Pyrography from them


John


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Mar 2014)

Thanks John. I got a load last week that will keep me going for some time but will bear your suggestion in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Stooby (14 Mar 2014)

Has anyone used Slecfor their birch plywood. I am looking to get some for the first time, won't want loads, just different thickness and they have a good selection.

Also Johnluv is it okay to use ply for pyrography, I had been advised against it due to the fumes the glue can give off.


----------



## jonluv (14 Mar 2014)

Hi Stooby,
Birch ply is used all over the world for Pyrography and is the chosen " wood" for millions and I have never known anyone burn through the lamination into the glue.
I think someone must have confused MDF and Ply. some people say MDF fumes are cancerous, although there is no hard evidence to back this up.

You will find Birch Ply lightly sanded(250) will give a superb surface to burn ---- no bumps so an even burn

John


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2014)

Is there such a thing as a decent cheap pyrography burner, or whatever they are called? Or is £100 the minimum spend it seems to be from a quick look around? I wouldn't mind having the tools for occasional things, but as I don't have an artistic bone in my body, I won't be needing the top gear.

edit: apologies for the hijack, I ought to have started a new thread.


----------



## Stooby (14 Mar 2014)

Looking on the Slec site they sell their birch plywood as that or with BB MR glue in the name. Is there a difference?


----------



## jonluv (14 Mar 2014)

Hi Martin
Pyrography burner
You can get a good burn with the very basics I started with a soldering iron £4.99 then bought an Axminster solid tip one for £10 this was good but limited,now have a wire tip Peter Child paid £50 off Ebay including air filter thingie ( never used it)
Wire tip is the way to go if you can.

John


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Mar 2014)

Stooby":1ixuyrgm said:


> Looking on the Slec site they sell their birch plywood as that or with BB MR glue in the name. Is there a difference?



ordered some ply (not lite ply) and it was of a very high standard and neatly cut. If you are ordering some by post get a load as the shipping is a standard £12 for each order. No idea what 'BB MR glue' is, sorry.

Barry


----------



## martinka (14 Mar 2014)

jonluv":2dlo0sjx said:


> Hi Martin
> Pyrography burner
> You can get a good burn with the very basics I started with a soldering iron £4.99 then bought an Axminster solid tip one for £10 this was good but limited,now have a wire tip Peter Child paid £50 off Ebay including air filter thingie ( never used it)
> Wire tip is the way to go if you can.
> ...



Cheers, John. I tried with my soldering irons but got nowhere, couldn't even mark the wood. I'd read about the Peter Child one so I'll keep an eye out on ebay.


----------



## Roughcut (16 Mar 2014)

bodgerbaz":1fn1uos4 said:


> Stooby":1fn1uos4 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking on the Slec site they sell their birch plywood as that or with BB MR glue in the name. Is there a difference?
> ...



Thanks to seeing SLEC mentioned on here.
I placed a small order yesterday for Birch Ply of 10 off 3mm x 300mm x 300mm and the same in 6mm.
If quality is good I will be ordering more.
ps. postage was £6 for this small quantity, larger orders are £12 I believe and if you spend £50 or more on wood I think you get a discount.


----------



## Roughcut (16 Mar 2014)

bodgerbaz":1auu7y2j said:


> Stooby":1auu7y2j said:
> 
> 
> > Looking on the Slec site they sell their birch plywood as that or with BB MR glue in the name. Is there a difference?
> ...



I believe BB MR glue might mean Moisture Resistant?
I could be wrong but if plane and boat model makers use that ply perhaps it means it's is suitable for outside use without delaminating?


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Mar 2014)

Ah, that may explain it. Thanks for that.

I'm sure you'll be pleased with the quality.


----------



## Stooby (16 Mar 2014)

I've written to Slec and asked about the glue so will let you know their reply.

Do any of you know what the edges of the ply look like? Will it show up as ply on projects when finished and if so what type of things do you use it for?

Is Slec price for mdf also good?


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Mar 2014)

Stooby":10195iif said:


> Do any of you know what the edges of the ply look like? Will it show up as ply on projects when finished and if so what type of things do you use it for?



As a sheet of ply is made up of a sandwich of thin layers, yes, any cut through that sandwich will reveal the layers. It doesn't really show on the ornaments and window/Christmas tree hangers I make using 1.5mm ply but will be noticeable on 3mm and very noticeable on 6mm. Whether you find that unattractive is down to personal taste.

If you don't want to see the sandwich edges then you'll need to use a solid softwood or hardwood. Depending upon the size of the pattern will depend how successful you are as thin solid wood is not very wide.

The advantage of sheet material is that its relatively cheap, comes in a variety of sizes and is easily available. Thin solid wood is difficult to find and is usually not very wide so you may have to go for some thicker (and therefore wider) material and prepare it yourself to your chosen thickness. The disadvantage of that is that each pass through the thicknesser leaves shavings (and cash) on the floor.

I guess a lot comes down to the size of the project you want to work on.

This shows the type of edge you'll get although the thinner the ply the less layers you'll get.


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Mar 2014)

UPDATE: I've had a quick trawl around and found that Hobbies http://hobby.uk.com/materials/wood.html and SLEC http://www.slecuk.com/catalogue/Wood.html have thin hardwoods at 3" or 4" wide if that helps?

Barry


----------



## jonluv (17 Mar 2014)

Sample of work using edges of ply to create an effect
not yet finished


----------



## bodgerbaz (17 Mar 2014)

Yes indeed. Nice looking project John.


----------



## jonluv (17 Mar 2014)

Many thanks Bodgerbaz--- if it turns out ok I will try and make a 24inch model of a Mig 15 I cut some templates to get a rough shape

John


----------



## Stooby (17 Mar 2014)

The dolphin looks great (I assume that is what it is), what thickness ply was this made from and how big is it?


----------



## jonluv (17 Mar 2014)

Hi 
It's 22mm Birch Ply x 3 and 11 inches long

John


----------



## Stooby (18 Mar 2014)

Hello, here is the reply I received (very quickly) from Slec:

BB means one side is good and the other side will usually have knots on it. MR Glue means it is easier to use for laser cutting. I have been advised that either type would be suitable for the purpose you would like to use it for.

The use was obviously for scroll sawing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roughcut (18 Mar 2014)

Stooby":1z91fnno said:


> Hello, here is the reply I received (very quickly) from Slec:
> 
> BB means one side is good and the other side will usually have knots on it. MR Glue means it is easier to use for laser cutting. I have been advised that either type would be suitable for the purpose you would like to use it for.
> 
> The use was obviously for scroll sawing. Hope this helps.



Thanks for that Stooby.
I thought MR meant Moisture Resistant.  
I received my order from SLEC today and can confirm that the Birch Ply I ordered is of a good quality and neatly cut so I will be ordering more from them in future.


----------



## martinka (18 Mar 2014)

This is from Latham's booklet, I hope they won't mind me reproducing this excerpt.

Grade B/BB 
Generally, the best grade available for clear finishing. 
Good clean appearance, only minor, natural features, 
i.e. small pin knots permitted on the ‘B’ Face.
‘B’ grade is normally only available with ‘BB’ Grade 
reverse. (See grading information below for BB). 

Grades S/BB & S+/BB 
S Face is similar to Grade B, but allows more natural 
defects and the odd well-made patch – Generally good 
enough quality face for clear finishing or painting. 
S+/BB has a better face with no plugs. The reverse is a 
standard BB Grade. 

Grade BB 
The main commercial or utility grade - both faces are 
Grade BB – which allows patches and other knots/
imperfections. Suitable for all general work including 
CNC Machining or where face grade not overly 
important – However good quality BB grade boards 
may be acceptable for clear finishing and furniture! 
Available in Long or Cross grain construction. 

LOWER GRADES – (Cores are still solid)

Grade BB/CP and BB/WG
Grade BB face with WG or CP reverse. Standard 
commercial grades which are essentially only sound 
(Good) one side – Reverse side can have numerous 
large knots, open splits/defects and discolouration.

Grade CP 
Russian Grade – In between BB and WG used where 
face appearance not important, i.e. packing crates, 
furniture carcasses. 

Grade C
Similar appearance and use as Grade WG – may be 
un-sanded with open defects and discolouration.

Grade WG
Large knots / patches / open defects, staining and 
discolouration permitted - used for packing crates
and carcass work or where unseen, such as 
upholstered furniture.


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Mar 2014)

Stooby":36m20dy0 said:


> BB means one side is good and the other side will usually have knots on it . . . .



Thanks for updating us with your reply Stooby.

If you are making hangers the knots are a no, no as they can be seen. For portraits and stuff it might be OK but I'd be concerned about the smooth cutting action if it suddenly hits a knot.


----------



## bodgerbaz (18 Mar 2014)

Good work with the Latham's booklet extract Martin. Very interesting.


----------

